# Texas Gulf Coast



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Greetings, I am interested in information about sailing and living aboard along the coast of Texas,especialy around the Corpus Christi area. Any information would be apreciated,Thank You Dave [email protected]


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I would like to recommend Key Allegro Marina in Rockport. We spent several months there during the summer of ''99 and found it to be great. Almost always a breeze during the hot summer months. Best wishes.

Marge & Jim on S/V LaCavale


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

we have a little marina here in ingleside about half way from corpus and the gulf of mexico.you might want to check it out.carol and keith owns it and they are wonderful people.we are pretty much a family here and enjoy all boaters.you can let your dog out without a leash as long as they are good to other people.i have lived on my boat for 4 yrs here and it is home.try it out if you like , corky ps its bahia marina in ingleside


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

That''s correct about Bahia Marina, Ingleside on the Bay, Texas...it is a very nice place.
Tom


----------



## olegunny (May 25, 2007)

I understand that the marina is for sale, is this true?


----------

